# Red Royal Ruby Bottle from 1950



## msleonas (Jul 6, 2012)

I found a 32 oz Royal Ruby red  bottle today. It is dated 1950 and was made at the  Connellsville, PA anchor hocking plant. I did search for all of the royal ruby threads on this site and I read all of them. 

 There wasn't one that was very recent, so just looking for some expert input. What do you think the going value for one being sold today?


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2012)

$40-50...


----------



## msleonas (Jul 6, 2012)

It was pretty ironic, it is from the 1950, and I was digging along a river, behind a mill that was built in 1809. 

 Thanks epackage.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2012)

There was this ONE.





From.


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2012)

Happy to help, they are great for the window and sunlight...[]

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item53ed2def34&item=360461496116&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=1X%252B%252BJC%252FlDiIzvvIhS76e6GCyRmM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## msleonas (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a cool find.  I haven't seen one turn up in my digs yet, but I'm usually in the toc or earlier dumps.  I would love to dig one though.  I've seen them priced around $35.  around here in Maine.  Congrats....


----------



## msleonas (Jul 6, 2012)

@ Paul, I thought I would have found something a lot older since I was behind such an old building. I did find an Old Spice Cup too.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 6, 2012)

a picture of that would be nicer..


----------



## msleonas (Jul 7, 2012)

Is it fair to list this bottle as rare?


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not certain how many were made, but they were limited in production.  Scarce may be more accurate.  You should be able to find lots of info on them by searching online which would get you the details on that bottle.
 Sussex-Lisbon Area Historical Society, Inc.

 Search this site and our local communities. Wisconsin History Search Only


 Home 
 About Us 
 Search this site 
 Index 
 Local History 
 Genealogy 
 Pages from the Past 
 School History / Hamilton School District / Hamilton High School 
 Business History Index 
 Community Organizations 
 Museum  
 Depot History 
 Donations 
 Membership 
 Fundraiser Letter 
 Buy A Brick Donation 
 Lisbon Township Map - Interactive 
 Wisconsin History Search Only 
 Honor Roll 
 Trivia 
 Today In History 
 Blog / Discuss Our Local History 
 Books / Publications

 Newsletter 
 Links 
 Local Area Historical Societies 
 Pauline Haass Public Library  
 WAUKESHA COUNTY, WISCONSIN
 GENEALOGY PROJECT 
 Historical Marker Database - Wisconsin 
 Rootsweb Genealogy 
 Genealogy.com 
 Sussex Antique Power Association, Inc. 



 Lannon, Village of

 Waukesha County 
 State of Wisconsin Website 
 Federal Emergency Management Agency 
 Sussex Area Outreach Services 
 Spring Fest 



 Sussex Express News 

 Google Translate
 AltaVista - Babel Fish Translation   



 Joseph Schlitz Brewing Co.

 edited by Mike Reilly

 Revised 11/08/2007 

 Royal Ruby Glass 

     Anchor Hocking made many different pattern dinner sets and novelty items using Royal Ruby (created first in 1938), sometimes combining it with crystal. There are apothecary jars, cigarette boxes and powder boxes combining ruby and crystal glass. There are at least thirteen different shapes of vases ranging from 3-3/4 inches to 9 inches tall. 

     Anchor Hocking made Royal Ruby beer bottles for Schlitz Brewery for a limited time. These beer bottles are trademarked with either the Anchor "H" or a script Royal Ruby.

     There are many different pitchers, vases, bowls, and ashtrays to choose from. This variety makes Royal Ruby collecting a very versatile hobby. A collector can accumulate a dinner set or just serving pieces. 

 Note: One of the references used for the above piece is http://www.shop4antiques.com/misc/article1.htm



 Those Royal Ruby Beer Bottles

 by Robert Jaeger

     The ruby bottles are not considered antique in the true meaning, but are very collectible.

     Ruby bottles were made by Anchor Hocking Glass Corp. of Lancaster, Ohio, between 1950 and 1963. In 1948, Mr. Uihlein of Schlitz, requested Anchor Hocking Corp. to submit sample bottles of ruby color. (Editor's note: It's been said that the reason for the request was the up-coming 100th anniversary of the Jos. Schlitz Brewing Co.)

     The color of the bottle is obtained by the addition of cuprous oxide to a glass batch under reducing conditions, the color being developed by reheating the glass. Workmanship, color, smoothness, and appearance are of the highest quality. Copper ruby glass was used for tableware from 1939 to 1943. During the war, key ingredients were unobtainable. Ruby glass was again available in 1948. In 1949 and 1950, Schlitz proceeded with a run of 50 million bottles. Again in 1963, four million bottles were used.

     Cost of the bottles was cited as the chief reason for not continuing the use of ruby bottles. Schlitz Brewing Co. used four sizes of rubys. They were a 7oz - 12oz - 16oz and 32oz. The 16oz bottle as of today (Editor's Note: This article was written by Mr. Jaeger in the late 1970's to early 80's) is the most rare of all the bottles used by Schlitz.

     This does not mean there are no other ruby bottles. There are 37 different sizes and shapes of ruby bottles that I know of. Rubys are used as wine, whiskey, juice, catsup, baby food, aspirin, pill, salad dressing, bank (?), instant coffee, chili sauce and peroxide bottles. Also many different sizes. The value of the bottles is low on some and very high on others.



 The Bottles

 7 OZ. Ruby Red Schlitz Bottle. This bottle is what they call an air filled bottle. They were made and capped empty. Used for display purpose. This bottle was never meant to be filled. Signed on the bottom of the bottle 54 67-22 5 50 Royal Ruby Anchor Glass. With the Anchor Hocking symbol. This bottle is shown in the Gene Florence book. Fire King and Anchor Hocking Price Guide. 

 ROYAL RUBY SCHLITZ BOTTLE 9 OZ (Not according to Mr. Jaeger's article(?)) - It is marked with the #28-then-#67-22, then 5 and anchor symbol and 50. Royal Ruby and Anchorglass all on bottom of bottle. 

 Royal Ruby by Anchor Hocking made in 1963 for Schlitz; 5 3/4" tall by Anchor Hocking originally held 12 oz. Schlitz Beer. Embossed "NOT TO BE REFILLED NO DEPOSIT*NO RETURN" around shoulder, and says on bottom "5 168-38B 63 ROYAL RUBY 124". Stippling around foot and shoulder. 

 ROYAL RUBY 32 OZ SCHLITZ BOTTLE;  It says 86, then 8585C under that, then 5 and anchor symbol and 50, under that, then Royal Ruby and then Anchorglass all on the bottom of bottle. Two thirds of the bottle has a stippled effect. 

 ROYAL RUBY 32oz SCHLITZ BEER BOTTLE - Anchor Hocking - Embossed Markings on Bottom 46 8585c 5 {Anchor} 49 Royal Ruby Anchorglass. (Editor's Note- These two 32oz bottles seem the same except for the number 49 or 50 after the anchor symbol. Two different years  of manufacture?)



 Bordenâ€™s Royal Red Ruby Milk Bottle - RARE! 

     The story goes that the Schlitz Beer Company had the Anchor Hocking Glass Company make a â€œRuby Redâ€ beer bottle for them in the early fifties and Bordenâ€™s wanted to celebrate their one-hundredth (100th) birthday and decided to do something special, so Anchor Hocking Glass Company made a very limited run (maybe only five or six total) of these milk bottles for Bordenâ€™s officials to look at, but the cost was too high and the idea was dropped.

       The bottom of the red glass milk bottle has embossed â€œRoyal Rubyâ€ and â€œAnchorglassâ€.  Also â€œU.S. Pat. No. 2177396â€, and â€œ60 NYâ€  â€œ5  50â€ along with the embossed anchor symbol in the middle.

     Bid on eBay auctions as of 5/3/00 was $1,451.00





 Ruby Beer Bottle Advertising

 1950 SCHLITZ SEVEN OZ. RUBY BEER SIGN. ON THE REAR OF THIS SIGN IT SAYS FORM NO.27-50 JOS. SCHLITZ BREWING CO. MILWAUKEE, WIS. U.S.A.;  INDOOR PLAQUE IS MADE BY K-C-S CO. MILWAUKEE, WIS. U.S.A. THE SIGN IS ABOUT 12" BY 13";  PLASTIC BOTTLE AND PAPER LABEL 



 Good afternoon! 
    I read your article on the Schlitz Royal Ruby bottles and you might 
 want to consult Royal Ruby or More Royal Ruby by Schiffer Publishing for some updated information.  The Schlitz bottles were first made in 1949, again 
 in 1950, and finally in 1963.  The 1963 bottles contained both Schlitz and 
 Old Milwaukee beer (I have have examples with labels for both).  The 1950 
 version, the 67-22 design, contained Schlitz beer, but I also have one 
 with a mint label for National Beer (Baltimore, MD brewery).  The air fills 
 were made in both the 8585C and 67-22 design.  Both designs were made into 
 displays containing three bottles in a steel bracket.  Two bottles were 
 placed on the bottom, with the third directly above and between the 
 bottom two.  The caps were brazed onto the bracket and the entire unit had 
 holes to fasten the display to a countertop.  The steel bracket was painted red 
 and stamped and lettered with the Schlitz name and address.  I have both 
 versions of the displays with labels.  The books mentioned above list 
 the actual production figures for each design.  There were also several 
 experimental designs that were never marketed.	All but one of these 
 experimental designs are pictured in More Royal Ruby.  While cost did 
 play a factor in the production of Royal Ruby bottles, Schlitz did encounter 
 much resistance from consumers.  Beer drinkers did not like to drink from red 
  bottles.  The company waited 13 years after producing the first two designs, 
 to introduce the 12 oz. squatty bottle.  Again they met with resistance and 
 dropped the bottles even though beer retains its flavor and freshness in red glass better than the usual brown glass.  Anchor Hocking did not pursue 
 production of the other types of Royal Ruby bottles (baby food, catsup, 
 fruit juice, whiskey, etc.) because of possible patent infringement 
 action by Schlitz. Copper ruby was not made until after the war and the books 
 list the actual ingedients as well as an explanation of the nucleation 
 process and how the color appears when the glass is reheated in a lehr under 
 controlled conditions to relieve internal glass stress.  Anchor Hocking 
 still uses the lehrs today to temper and relieve stress in glass. Another 
 point, there are at least 64 known types of Royal Ruby bottles produced 
 by Anchor Hocking.  I believe only two people in the U.S. have the complete 
  sets.  I personally have over 40 different bottles.  Several hundred of 
 the Borden's milk bottle were made, however, the company rejected them 
 because of flaws in the glass.	There have been at least 4 milk bottles on eBay 
 auctions in the last year alone.  On the bottom of most of the bottles is 
 the design or mold number (i.e., #67-22), the year of manufacture (49, 50, 
 or 63) and the number 5 for the place of manufacture (plant 5 in 
 Connelsville, PA).  I would suggest you consult the two books mentioned 
 above because they may give you some more accurate information.  If you 
 would like any additional information, please don't hesitate to contact 
 me. 

 Phil Hopper (author of Royal Ruby, More Royal Ruby, Anchor Hocking 
 Commemorative Bottles, and Forest Green Glassware by Schiffer 









 Here's some info I found:


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2012)

Not at all rare. The 32oz Schlitz rubies usually cost more to ship than they are worth. You can ask a tenner at a yard sale though, you may get lucky.
 That's my opinion.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the information. I am getting different opinions as to what it is worth. There are not very many for sale online and there are none for sale where I sell bottles. So, not sure whether I should say that it is rare or just not say anything at all and ask a middle of the road price?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe they're going up again. I used to and not that long ago see them not get $5.
 http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=bottle+royal+ruby&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------



## msleonas (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey, that looks familiar!  I found one at the Seekonk dig in the large pile of newer bottles.  It was scratched up a little and I sold it for $15.  I probably could have gotten a little more for it but it was nice to get a quick flip.  I've dug four Ruby Red items, two of the more common small beer bottles, a cup, and that 32oz. one.

 And hmm, I think I know where that mill is...


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Not at all rare. The 32oz Schlitz rubies usually cost more to ship than they are worth. You can ask a tenner at a yard sale though, you may get lucky.
> That's my opinion.


 Eric obviously doesn't like Ebay...[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Maybe they're going up again. I used to and not that long ago see them not get $5.
> http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=bottle+royal+ruby&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


 Funny thing about the link is, the one that sold for the highest price was a broken bottom that could have been aged in a tumbler and sold for over $48...Instead of a whole bottles which sell for about half in that link...LOL


----------



## msleonas (Jul 9, 2012)

@ Taylor, I'm sure you do!


----------

